# Kngtmat's Lightweights



## kngtmat (Nov 11, 2012)

Early 70's Ladies Sears 3 speed.


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry for the double post but I had too many pictures for one.

Men's Kmart Allpro with Suntour parts made by Murray number MO9647812 U5687426, I saw a pair of blue 26 x 1 3/8 on Ebay that would look real cool on this bike but I have no money at this time to spend on my bikes for now.


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 14, 2012)

Last night after I fed the outside Cats I went to the Sears bike and found out the orange paint on the rear fender is latex so it will peel off which also had good paint under it including the white striping.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 14, 2012)

That K-Mart Allpro is actually a very nice bike. 

Get some new tires and you'll have a winner.....!


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks.

As soon as I finally find someone near by to by a few of my other bikes I will be getting some tires, I saw light blue tires on Ebay but without the money it will be awhile and I would have to give family the money to buy it since I don't care about paypal & credit cards.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd bet that 'MO9' on the serial is 1979 on that Allpro.


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 16, 2012)

That and the decal Murray put on their 70's & 80's bottom brackets give the month and year which was 8/79 , I found 1 Kmart ad but that was for 1978 with a different bike manufacturer and a few parts but the blue color & decals was the same.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1978-K-Mart...778?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56496fcb5a

I am wanting to stay with the original; blue color theme with the tires I mentioned above post and a blue seat whenever someone buys my other stuff.


----------

